# breed rbps in a 10gl



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

ma friend he ownes a pet store new ma house breeded piranhas lol only 23 made it tho and like sooo smal and cute lol sound impossible huh


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Translation: My friend he owns a pet store by my house. He bred Pygo Natts. or commonly referred to as Red Bellied Piranhas in the hobby in a 10gallon tank. Only 23 fry made it from the offspring. They are quite adorable. It sounds impossible huh?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

lol thanks







i was like what is he saying? but yah in a 10 gallon da hell? thats pretty small


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

Sounds almost impossible. The fish deffinatley need enough room to swim in complete circles. But anything is possible.

Guess with the right woman I could breed in a escort. LOL









So I won't knock it. But I'm not gonna race out and try it either. My smallest are 50 gallon breeders with just a pair.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

ur guys r **** i swear lol tryin to translate everything


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I had to translate it, not many people on this board speak gibberish


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

its not gibberish its online slang i cant help it im only 16 and i lov da web


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm 16 and love the net too, but you don't see me writing crap that nobody can read. You'll gain more respect and get more replies if you use correct grammar when posting on a forum.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> its not gibberish its online slang i cant help it im only 16 and i lov da web


vtecbro007, I was baffled when I read your post. How can you blame it on your age? I'm 17, and I've been on the net since 1995. People who use "online slang" simply lack English grammar skills. It's not that hard to make an understandable sentence. Give it a shot, you'll get more respect.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

well its a bitch tho fast typin and brain processing doesnt go well with each other


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Dude, what are you smokin?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

wtf is lol??????


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

EHUDI7 said:


> wtf is lol??????


 "lol" is short for Laugh Out Loud.
"lmao" is short for Laught My Ass Out.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 11, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> well its a bitch tho fast typin and brain processing doesnt go well with each other


 well its a bitch tho fast typin and brain processing doesnt go well with each other *

Boyakasha!

Mate, you are trying to hard!
It should be... dadedadeda...'and bwaain pwossessin' don't go well wit' each udder, innit?'

Stop talking bollocks!*


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> well its a bitch tho fast typin and brain processing doesnt go well with each other


 Perhaps some day more on to something more complex. Such as chewing bubble gum and walking. LOL


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

Honestly what does fast typing and brain processing have to do tiwh breeding piranha??? Someone lost track of the nature of the forum.

I myself would not attempt to breed any species of piranha in a 10 gallon tank. Just housing 2 adults in such a confined space is some what cruel. They need space to swim explore, and be fish.


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

These posts have gone completely off the subject.. meh


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> its not gibberish its online slang i cant help it im only 16 and i lov da web


 SLang = Gibberish. You can help it. Let us know when you hear the pop (your head coming out of your ..._


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think the topic has expired itself and serves no further use. Thanks for all participating.


----------

